# Beer pound cake recipe



## smalltruck (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried a pound cake made with guinness beer the other day and the restaurant wouldn't share the recipe. 

Anyone have that kind of a recipe they want to share. BTW the stuff I had was turned into french toast and was to die for.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

If you like chocolate cake then this is the one for you. 
RICH STOUT CAKE 
This is a chocolate cake with a difference. It's a basic chocolate cake recipe with the addition of rich stout which makes a very deep, rich cake, not only with the flavour of stout but also the colour to go with it. Guinness works very well in this recipe. The combination of the soft brown sugar and stout gives you fuller texture and taste. Also 100-225g (4-8 oz) of plain chocolate can be grated into the mix to give an even stronger taste. It's very good to eat as a cake, or for real chocoholics, you could warm a slice in the microwave and serve it with a Rich Chocolate Sauce . 
225g (8 oz) unsalted butter 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
350g (12 oz) soft brown sugar 
2 teaspoons bicarbonate of soda 
4 eggs, beaten 
400 ml (14 fl oz) stout (Guinness) 
225g (8 oz) plain flour 
100g (4 oz) cocoa 
Pre-heat the oven to 180C/350 F /gas 4. Butter a 20-25 cm (8-10 in) deep cake tin. Cream together the butter with the soft brown sugar. 
Gradually add the beaten eggs. Sift together the flour, baking powder and bicarbonate of soda. Mix the stout with the cocoa powder. Now add the flour and stout mixes alternately to the butter and eggs until completely and evenly bound. You will find the consistency to be quite soft. 
Spoon into the prepared tin and bake in the oven for 1 to 1-1/2 hours until set. You may need to cover with a piece of brown paper after an hour to prevent it browning too much. Allow to cool before removing from the tin. The stout cake is now ready -cheers! 

Gary Rhodes recipe


----------

